
How the World’s Largest Garbage Dump Evolved into a Green Oasis - mmastrac
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/nyregion/freshkills-garbage-dump-nyc.html
======
harikb
It is happy to see that Rudy Giuliani had better days when he did good and he
was respected for it. How the mighty have fallen.

> About an hour later, Mr. Giuliani was at Fresh Kills himself, standing amid
> garbage hills 200 feet tall, alongside Staten Island’s borough president,
> Guy Molinari, and Gov. George E. Pataki. These three Republicans had worked
> together to close the dump that Mr. Molinari’s father first protested when
> it opened in 1948, a time when Fresh Kills was a saltwater marsh where kids
> swam. After 1948, it became an ecological nightmare and a political hot
> potato. A banner behind the politicians read, “A Promise Made, a Promise
> Kept.”

